# Lovely Louisville Ladders



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

This is what I get for buying anything at the Home Depot. These are the type 2 "painters" ladders. I started climbing up this to our plank and my help pointed it out.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I think part of the problem is that its a "type 2" for using planks you really should be using 300lb rated ladders...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

no, the problem is the cheap way they attach the feet, when it is set on non-level ground, it can bend very easily. It is only a 7 foot scaffolding plank thats on there with two supporting, weight bearing points, the weight should be spread out and under the weight rating.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

i'll give ya $20 bucks for it. lol


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Any time I am buying a ladder I try it out first making sure the feet are level, rungs are tight and it's not twisted. Mistakes happen, even at the ladder factory and during transport. I agree with Mak about the rating.
Sage


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> no, the problem is the cheap way they attach the feet, when it is set on non-level ground, it can bend very easily. It is only a 7 foot scaffolding plank thats on there with two supporting, weight bearing points, the weight should be spread out and under the weight rating.


ok well if you think the feet are attached crappy, then you shouldn't of paid for it, you get what you pay for... Type two is a DIY homeowner ladder...


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like the factory tried to save some money to attach the feet. Take it back if its new. 

Other wise just cut the feet off and use it on grass.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We've got a couple of Lousvilles that are good ladders. It sounds like a Home Depot issue. They sold you a damaged ladder. Should you really have to inspect it before you take it? I guess so...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

no, it did not come like that, it bent like that. I got just a couple of the 225's because they are super light and was using the for the light weight work. And I actually could have paid a little less if I ordered a new one from SW on their random ladder sales. Scott, which ones did you get? Their fiberglass ones seem to be alright.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Our most recent was a 20' fiberglass that is great for interior and exterior. We also have a 16 fiberglass that has done well. If that thing bent on you in use, take it back. Get a refund and apply it to a better ladder.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> ...Home Depot.... ladders....


Ayup
That's a scary combo right there son
I can't even look at those words together w/o the hair on the back of my neck standing up

The paint Store Louisville's look pretty much as good as the Werners
The ones I've used have been just fine

Any and all ladders I've seen at HD scared the crap out of me
I wouldn't even buy a 2 ft. step there


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When did you buy it?

the Homely Despot is usually pretty good about refunding.

It looks like the feet are just crappy, plain and simple.

I hear you about buying a lighter ladder for the quick and dirty little things, but a type 1 is the lowest rating one should go, IMO. 

Or maybe you can now use it for a permanent roof ladder. Just put a hook on it and never take it off :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Ayup
> 
> Any and all ladders I've seen at HD scared the crap out of me
> I wouldn't even buy a 2 ft. step there


I got a Husky 2 footer there last summer, and it is identical to a Werner. But I think that is about the tallest ladder I'd trust from the Despot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have these on all my ladders:










I personally hate those standard feet they come with.

These are ladder levelers and I will not use any ladder without them. They make life soooooo much easier on uneven ground and on stairwells. The SW store in my area stocks them, not sure where you can get them otherwise except for here: http://www.squeegees.net/lad+acc.htm. I had a hard time finding this particular ladder leveler on the net.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason,

Are those actually safe? (that's a rhetorical question - obviously you wouldn't use them if you felt they weren't)

They have always looked so flimsy. The Little Giant leg levelers are incredibly BEEFY, and I am still a little nervous about them. 









Otherwise on extension ladders I use wooden wedges, which are also good to distribute the weight on soft ground.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> Jason,
> 
> Are those actually safe? (that's a rhetorical question - obviously you wouldn't use them if you felt they weren't)
> 
> They have always looked so flimsy.......


Yeap! I have been using these since about 5 years ago. I weight about 170, my partner is about 250 and we are up and down these things all day long... The way they mount, leaves them well secured. Not flimsy by far. :thumbsup: It couldn't hurt to put a pair on a 16' ladder to try them out. If you fall you won't fall toooooo far! hehe... :thumbup: j/k


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm with Jason, all my ladders have leg levelers and they are one of the equipment investments I would encourage to anybody. They speed up ladder work so much, they pay for themselves in no time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

johnisimpson said:


> I'm with Jason, all my ladders have leg levelers and they are one of the equipment investments I would encourage to anybody. They speed up ladder work so much, they pay for themselves in no time.


Yeah no doubt! 

Hey I just ran into a situation where the pitch on the roof was to steep to walk and I had to paint the siding of the upper portion, kinda like a dormer but this was part of the main second story. The benefit of these leg levelers is that both sides adjust up & down and they have pivotal feet. What I had to do was separate the extension into two pieces and take the portion with the feet, lay it down on the roof and adjust the legs so that they rested on the roof below not the roof the ladder is laying on. It worked very well! The feet are like a hard rubber of some sort and they grip really well.

Here is a picture of that roof, I drew in the ladder as this is the before picture and the house will be finished today.... Darn... I should of taken the actual picture while it was up... but I am not in the practice of such things usually I am busy painting and not thinking of taking pictures.... sorry.
http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/LatterSimulation

Because the feet are pivotal and the legs adjusted up and down, I was able to do this successfully and securely.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have been buying the equalizers from werner lately but those pivotal feet look cool, would be good to have a couple pair.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Jason why not use ladder hooks for that application?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Jason why not use ladder hooks for that application?


That's a good question.... huh... who'da thunk?

Thanks MAK.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> Otherwise on extension ladders I use wooden wedges, which are also good to distribute the weight on soft ground.


Pivit Ladder Tool by Pro Vision is your way to go. This thing does anything and its totally bombproof. Stairs, roofs, uneven grass, rocks, I use it for everything and in the 4 years I (and all my co-workers) have been using it I've yet to see it fail .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PVPainter,

I have one of those and love it! I usually only use it for the roof. :thumbsup:


----------

